# Schutzhund Clubs in Colorado



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

After reading and learning about Schutzhund on here, I am thinking it is somethink I would like to try. It seems like a great way to spend time with my pup. I would like to go check out some clubs in the area and learn the best way to get started. Does anyone have any experiences with clubs in the area?

Thanks 

In case there is any confusion. I am the one who posted looking for a trainer in Philly but my DH turned down that job. We love Colorado too much to leave.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Are you near Denver? I would contact Tim or Lori Cruser. They would be able to direct you to a good club in Colorado. You can get a hold of them here: Come Sit Stay 

Good luck! Schutzhund will be great fun for you and your pup.


----------



## waljamer (Jul 6, 2009)

I am in Denver. I know there are a couple in Colorado Springs and I definately don't mind driving. 

Thanks Sarah, I will contact Tim and Lori this week.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

You're welcome! I would also give them a call if you are ever in need of boarding or training. Come, Sit, Stay is a very nice facility and I think $32 a night for a large dog is a good deal. I feel very comfortable leaving my dog with Tim and Lori Cruser.


----------

